# NAVIGON sur Iphone 3G OS4 BATTERIE EN BERNE !



## lwood (9 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous, je viens de faire la maj OS4 sur un iPhone 3G !!! FATAL ERROR !!!!!
Utilisant Navigon version Europe avec Traffic live et 3D depuis un an je n'avais pas à me plaindre bien au contraire.
Mais maintenant :
1) Navigon plante à tout va et à un mal de chien à accrocher le signal GPS
2) Le pire !!! Lorsque mon iPhone est branché sur l'allume cigare de la voiture, il se charge comme tout bon iPhone, mais dès que je lance Navigon, la charge s'arrête et bien entendu l'iPhone se décharge au fur et à mesure que Navigon reste en route !!!! J'arrive pas à comprendre comment ça peut se faire ! Je suis pas dingue lol j'ai encore eu le coups hier sur un trajet Paris-Lille, arrivé au niveau d'Amiens mon iPhone était à 20% de charge alors qu'il était branché sur l'allume cigare ! Dans le doute j'ai acheté aujourd'hui un nouveau chargeur de voiture Belkin, mais tout pareil, dès que je lance Navigon il bouffe ma batterie ! Après essai en laissant la musique tourner je n'ais pas eu ce problème. J'en déduis donc que c Navigon qui me fait ça.
Si quelqu'un à le même problème merci de m'en faire part !!!


----------



## twinworld (9 Juillet 2010)

info intéressante, faudra que je teste à l'occasion.


----------



## Nouvoul (12 Juillet 2010)

As-tu vu que vient de sortir une màj Navigon spéciale iOS4


----------



## Gwen (12 Juillet 2010)

Tiens, j'avais aussi un problème de déchargement avec le GPS alors que l'icône de  l'éclair était bien présente sur la batterie. Je n'ai pas testé la recharge sans Navigon, mais c'est peut-être l'explication.

Si c'est ça, c'est un peu fort


----------



## lwood (16 Juillet 2010)

j'ai fait la maj et ça ne change pas le problème, par contre il fonctionne de nouveau correctement depuis la maj concernant les pertes de gps. Mais le hic c'est que j'avais pris l'option Traffic Live et il ne veut pas me remettre l'option sans la payer de nouveau, pour l'instant pas de news de Navigon suite à un mail de réclamation.


----------



## Toximityx (16 Juillet 2010)

*Petite information :* si tu as fait la Màj sur ton iPhone directement et que tu n'es vraiment pas satisfait, sais tu que tu peux backup l'ancienne version de numérotation sur ton Mac ou PC via iTunes si ce dernier n'a pas encore mis à jour tes logiciels de ta bibliothèque... 

C'est toujours bon à savoir quand certains éditeurs mettent à jour leurs logiciels avec des bogues.. _(je ne citerais pas de noms...même sous la torture)_


----------



## macfada (22 Août 2010)

bonjour,
vraiment le même problème pour moi, Navigon me décharge la batterie avec un chargeur connecté, je viens pourtant d'acheter un 2éme chargeur de marque qui délivre 1A et même constat ... le logo charge est bien présent sur l'écran de l'Iphone, mais il perd progressivement la charge ! de plus , qu'est ce qu'il chauffe avec Navigon en service !


----------



## twinworld (23 Août 2010)

bon alors voilà, j'ai enfin pu tester Navigon et le chargeur pour la voiture. Je n'en avais pas eu l'utilité depuis que j'avais fait la mise à jour iOS4. Actuellement, j'ai un iPhone 3G avec la dernière mise à jour 4.0.2. 

Et bien chez moi, Navigon ne plante pas du tout. Quand je ne prends pas la route indiquée, la mise à jour du nouvel itinéraire se fait très rapidement. 

Et puis, le chargeur fonctionne parfaitement. J'ai acheté celui-ci
http://www.navigon.com/portal/fr/shop/zubehoer/produkt.html?produktFamilieId=14970&produktId=6966567
Je suis parti avec le téléphone chargé à 90%, j'ai branché mon iPhone sur l'allume-cigare, j'ai roulé 70 km et à l'arrivée, mon iPhone n'était pas chaud du tout et chargé complètement.


----------



## macfada (31 Août 2010)

aller et retour clermont ferrand /  brest ce week end , bon test de prêt de 2000 km......avec un chargeur de 1A BELKIN spécial iphone ...., impossible de simplement maintenir la charge, la batterie se vide et au bout de 3/4 heures c'est éteint ... (sous navigon)
essai de ne pas activer la carte SIM seul le GPS  , de redémarrer, de corroborer en fonction de la vitesse, rien de probant...
j'ai contacté avant mon départ deux fois BLEKIN qui a une procédure d'échange de produit, mais pas de réponse technique ... pas sérieux ... ou pas rapide, à suivre ...
le site Apple semble ne préconiser que des chargeurs de 2A...


----------



## tjjonathan (31 Août 2010)

macfada a dit:


> le logo charge est bien présent sur l'écran de l'Iphone, mais il perd progressivement la charge ! de plus , qu'est ce qu'il chauffe avec Navigon en service !



Il y a en fait une sécurité sur les iPhones, dès qu'ils chauffent trop, il est impossible de les recharger. Par contre, cela se voit car au lieu d'avoir un éclair sur la batterie, il y a la prise, signifiant normalement que la batterie est rechargée. Or, ce n'est pas le cas, c'est la sécurité qui fait ça (j'en ai déjà fait l'expérience plusieurs fois).

Autre piste, lorsque je branche mon iPhone sur l'allume cigare, il y a un mauvais contact, c'est à dire que si j'incline l'iPhone vers l'avant par rapport à la prise, la recharge s'arrête.
Je ne sais pas si cela peut s'appliquer à vous.
(c'est un cable très bas de gamme, acheté 5&#8364; sur le net, mais qui dépanne très bien dans mon cas, juste lors de départs en vacances)


----------

